# My Latest Small Engine Repair



## rake60 (Oct 13, 2005)

This is the current state of my latest _repair _job.








It's a 1924 Jeager 2HP hit-n-miss engine off of a cement mixer.
It has a lot of issues, but I've restored worse basket cases in the past.

Rick


----------



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

I'll bet you are having fun. What part of the disassembly did the sledge hammer play/ From the photo, I can see that the wing nut has come off of the end of the kanobling rod.
Interesting!! I remember when I was a lad that my grandfather had an artesian well drilled at his home. Listening to that thing run was really something. I don't know whether the governor lifted a valve cut the ignition or what, but I do remember that pop, pop, pop cho -cho-cho when it kicked in. Have fun. Tom 
Wanna see more as the restoration progresses.


----------



## rake60 (Oct 13, 2005)

Well the 20 pound hammer was a _crankshaft straightener_. 
That was one of the easy tasks so far. The carb needle was not.
























Took about an hour at the lathe to make a replacement. And a lot more
parts to make or locate. I'd rather make them actually. 

Rick


----------



## oldbill (Jun 6, 2005)

Yes, Yes!! There are STILL some real crafstmen around. Please keep us informed of the progress.


----------



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

Thinking back sixty years ago, seems I remember an exposed fly weight governor spinning away on the engine. How did it actually control the speed?
I will be checking for your progress reports. Tom.


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

rick , 
thats awsome your making your own parts for that thing , keep us updated on it


----------



## rake60 (Oct 13, 2005)

Well Tom, let's see if I'm bright enough to explain how it works. 
These are the components of the fly ball governor off this engine.









The fly balls (1) pivot out under centrifugal force, pushing the pin (2) in. That 
pin pushes on the end lever (3) causing the other end to pivot in and catch 
small block on the cam rod (4), blocking it from coming back to the cam. When 
that rod is blocked out it holds the exhaust valve open and it can not move 
to trip the magneto. So the exhaust valve is open and there is no spark. As
the engine speed drops the fly ball weights pivot back in the pin come up 
allowing the lever to clear the block. The exhaust valve closes and the 
engine fires. One such "hit" is enough to get the engine speed back up to 
where the balls fly back out, and the engine will "miss" until the speed drops 
again. And that's the Hit-N-Miss.
How'd I do? LOL


Rick


----------



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

You did great.
When I viewed the fuel needle chucked up in the lathe, it brought back some memories. Sixty years ago and a lad of 14, my Dad's friend, who was a watchmaker, taught me how to repair watches. I did pretty good at repairing them and called myself a watch repairman. Now in those days, the pros were called watchMAKERS. It has been years since I have seen a watchmakers lathe and wondered if that is what you have, that you can turn out such small parts. The pros in those days could turn out a balance staff, which is approx 3/16 long and 1/8 in in dia. Pivot pins at both ends and a shoulder for the pallet jewel to sit on as well as a flange for it to rest against. I can not understand how it was humanly possible. 
Is that a watchmakers lathe that you depict in your photo?
As someone has already said, there is still some true craftmen around.
Keep us posted. Tom in upstate SC.


----------



## rake60 (Oct 13, 2005)

The lathe is a Grizzly G4000 9 X 19 








Great little machine for small engine size parts, and reasonably priced!
Here's a link to Grizzly's page on if if you think you'd like to learn more about
it. http://www.grizzly.com/products/G4000 It can make a machinist out of
anyone with the interest to learn it. No I don't work for Grizzly, but I sure 
DO like their machines!

Rick


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

*Neat Machine*

Man, I wish I had a place to put one of those, it would be nice to be able to just make some of the things I sometimes need!


----------



## rake60 (Oct 13, 2005)

Well this is where mine is. LOL 








You learn real fast to not jerk your head up when a hot chip flys in your face.
Another issue was the lathe was 300 pounds in the crate. A little tough 
going taking it down the steps.
I'd clean up that basement, but everytime I do, I can't find a thing for weeks!

Rick


----------



## ZukiJon (Nov 15, 2006)

I have the same problem in my shop, I might clean it up once every six months, lol, when I can't move around freely, it's time to do some tidying. Wife won't go in it for this reason.....hmmm....may be on to something. :thumbsup:


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

lol im working out of a 8x20 shed , and it doesn't take long to get junked up


----------



## rake60 (Oct 13, 2005)

Well, spent my New Years Day working at the Jaeger.
Made a little progress.
I got the junk all washed out of the water hopper.








It did clean out nicely and appears to be sound. I can't see any cracks anywhere.
I also managed to get the oiler cleaned up. It was pretty much a lump of hard old
grease and dirt, but it turned out OK too.








There are a couple little stress cracks in the glass, but it shoud be OK. 
Another step was making a replacement cam gear shaft. The original was shot.








Still a LONG way to go!

Rick


----------



## oncewaslost1982 (Nov 14, 2006)

Awesome project man.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

nice!!! making your own parts... gonna see some other lathes soon... keep us posted! nice progess!


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

*NICE keep us posted*

nice!!! making your own parts... gonna see some other lathes soon... keep us posted! nice progess! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

